
The Unmistakable Trait of a Kick-ass Startup - drm237
http://vijaysblog.wordpress.com/2008/03/21/the-key-element-of-a-kick-ass-startup/
======
sanj
I don't buy it.

One at a time:

1\. Good (ie, narrowband) voice codecs have been around for a while. I don't
think that's why Skype took off. I think that they crystalized the notion of
the cheap call.

2\. I can't comment on the TeNeT group with any authority.

3\. Originally, Google wasn't visionary in any way. It was another search
engine, albeit a good one.

4\. The Tata Nano seems to be the latest in a long line of ever cheaper
people's cars. You may remember this one:

[http://people.westminstercollege.edu/staff/bknorr/html/histo...](http://people.westminstercollege.edu/staff/bknorr/html/history.htm)

------
myoung8
Although the examples are not the epitome of what I think he's trying to get
across, I would describe the overall thesis as "great startups are those that
engage in creative destruction" (to quote Schumpeter).

